# who likes/doesn't like Noble goat feed



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

This summer I plan to get off of grain mostly but right now my hay quality isn't good enough so I have to grain.. I am mixing my own mix right now and don't think its cutting it, just shy of 13% so I have been looking around.. "country lane" has an 18% grower for .32 a pound I can't get all the stats on it because they don't show them on the website, TSC carries Noble goat 16% at .29 a pound

Seems like to me most people are feeding 16% to does so I figured I would go with that for my does but Noble goat is medicated and I don't know how I feel about that... What's your opinion?

I thought the 18% would be good to creep feed to the kids

I am also planning on getting a 24% cattle protein tub for the doe/kid pen. And of course they have their minerals 

http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...ory_rn=&top_category=&urlLangId=&cm_vc=-10005

http://www.orschelnfarmhome.com/Ors...oper-40lb-bag?&query=goat+feed&hits=12&offset=


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I feed noble goat grower pellets, medicated to my growing kids. Don't feed that to lactating does you are milking. I use the 17% Nutrena feed for my does, Nutrena Allstock for my boys including my sheep. I've has no issues with noble goat, or Nutrena. I feed alfalfa pellets too.


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

So Purina® Noble Goat® Grower 16%-Medicated Goat Feed is not good for does ?

http://www.orschelnfarmhome.com/16-lamb-kid-pellets-50lb-bag/ctl16754/cp58372/si5176403/cl1/ This is a 16% lamb & kid pellet, it doesn't have added copper... could I feed this to the does ?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

kramsay said:


> So Purina® Noble Goat® Grower 16%-Medicated Goat Feed is not good for does ?
> 
> http://www.orschelnfarmhome.com/16-lamb-kid-pellets-50lb-bag/ctl16754/cp58372/si5176403/cl1/ This is a 16% lamb & kid pellet, it doesn't have added copper... could I feed this to the does ?


You can feed it to your does as long as you are not drinking the milk. It has medication to prevent cocci and it's not good to ingest that.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Is all _Noble Goat _medicated, or is there a separate medicated kind?


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't drink their milk so I can feed it to them? Will feeding them a medicated feed make their immune system weaker?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

kramsay said:


> I don't drink their milk so I can feed it to them? Will feeding them a medicated feed make their immune system weaker?


Then yes you can feed it to them. It is just a cocci prevention, and no it shouldn't mess with their immune system, I used to feed it to all my crew until I found out about it being medicated. I do start out all my kid crop on it, to prevent cocci.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

LuvMyNigies said:


> Is all _Noble Goat _medicated, or is there a separate medicated kind?


No, only the noble goat grower pellets has the medication. There is a noble goat dairy parlor 16 & 18 that is specifically for lactating does... What is confusing is they ALL have the same bag...;( I use Nutrena for everyone else in my clan.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

I personally don't like Purina products. But I have fed it to my bucks for three years without any problems.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

janeen128 said:


> No, only the noble goat grower pellets has the medication. There is a noble goat dairy parlor 16 & 18 that is specifically for lactating does... What is confusing is they ALL have the same bag...;( I use Nutrena for everyone else in my clan.


Do you feed the textured 17%? Because their goat feed contains 79% urea...... Which is very very poisonous to goats


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

fishin816 said:


> I personally don't like Purina products. But I have fed it to my bucks for three years without any problems.


I don't either, but it's the only medicated grower pellet I can find around here...


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I used the same 18% boer goat developer until I looked at the tag and realized it doesn't have anything for cocci prevention. It's good for adults but not really the best for kids. I would go with the 16% for the kids and feed it to all the goats and add something like calf manna if you want the extra protein


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

fishin816 said:


> Do you feed the textured 17%? Because their goat feed contains 79% urea...... Which is very very poisonous to goats


No, I feed the Noble Goat Grower pellets 16%, and I don't think urea is in the ingredients. I've been using it for 2 years now for growing kids and I've never had any issues.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

janeen128 said:


> No, I feed the Noble Goat Grower pellets 16%, and I don't think urea is in the ingredients. I've been using it for 2 years now for growing kids and I've never had any issues.


You said you fed Nutrena....... Urea is flowing in that feed

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Chelsboars, you mean feed the country lane 16% to the does ?


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

kramsay said:


> Chelsboars, you mean feed the country lane 16% to the does ?


Yeah I used to before I switched to grain from my local co op. There is also a textured 16% that I've used which the goats preferred over the kid stuff. The only reason the kid stuff is labeled for kids is because it is medicated which is fine as long as you aren't drinking the milk. I feed all my goats the same grain. The only difference between what I give my does, bucks, and kids is the stuff I add to the grain. Since the country lane feed doesn't contain copper I always mixed mineral in it as well as having the mineral out all the time.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I personally don't like anything purina after having a puppy with lead poisioning from their food about 30 years ago I have not bought purina since. You can buy a 12% feed and take it up to 16-18% by adding soy meal which I have just started doing and the goats love the soy meal which has a 46% protein so it doesn't take much to take it up to the next percentage.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Noble Goat is the only brand I have ever fed. The goats love it and it is a good grain. I have never fed medicated though. Just the Dairy Parlor and Unmedicated Grower.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

kc8lsk said:


> I personally don't like anything purina after having a puppy with lead poisioning from their food about 30 years ago I have not bought purina since. You can buy a 12% feed and take it up to 16-18% by adding soy meal which I have just started doing and the goats love the soy meal which has a 46% protein so it doesn't take much to take it up to the next percentage.


Purina pet foods and purina mills are different companies. Soy is not good for goats at all. So if you are feeding it you might want so switch......

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I have fed Noble goat grower with Rumisen to all my does and now to my growing bucks.It has been a good preventative and I have seen great growth in my bottle babies. And no scours once you get them eating a good amount of it. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

fishin816 said:


> You said you fed Nutrena....... Urea is flowing in that feed
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I just looked at all my feed sacks this morning, and there is no urea in the ingredients... The Nutrena is the Naturewise blend. The only thing I don't like about it is the molasses content, but that's about it... My clan LOVES the stuff and I have been feeding that for about a year, no issues whatsoever...


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

janeen128 said:


> I just looked at all my feed sacks this morning, and there is no urea in the ingredients... The Nutrena is the Naturewise blend. The only thing I don't like about it is the molasses content, but that's about it... My clan LOVES the stuff and I have been feeding that for about a year, no issues whatsoever...


If its been working for you then keep trudging at it. I just personally wouldnt feed it because they might not list the urea. But if it works for you I am not going to ask you to change it 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm actually thinking of switching to the all natural, no corn/soy for all my animals with this mix... 

14% All Purpose. This feed is simple blend of Oats, Alfalfa and Wheat with a light coating of molasses and salt. It is great for Sheep, Goats, Cattle and Horses. 

There is an all natural 16% for the chickens too;-)

It only has 14% protein, but I could mix it with 16% alfalfa pellets, to up their protein. The only reason why I haven't done this yet is because the store that sells it is a half hour away, and that is an hour drive;( So, if I plan right I can make that trip once a month... Perhaps I should just do this..;-) I would still feed the grower pellets to the kids until they are 6-8 months, then slowly add this in and bam that's all they get... I feed orchard/timothy grass too, and it's pretty good stuff...


----------

